
Ask HN: Do you have experience working as a programmer in the Caymen Islands? - eecks
Has anyone here ever worked in the Caymen Islands?<p>Since it is tax free, I assume it&#x27;s a big draw. Is it worth the lifestyle change?<p>How was&#x2F;is your day to day life and job?
======
wprapido
i've worked in cyprus briefly, before it joined the EU, while it was still a
tax heaven. i do have some friends, business associates and clients in malta,
gibraltar, isle of man as well as plenty of caribbean isles. caymans included
as well as some other caribbean isles. traveled quite a bit to various isles.
used to live in croatian island korchula, both as a child and an adult. as a
curiosity, one of my best friends used to work in papua new guinea as a cargo
pilot

work-wise it will be very chilled. don't expect US/UK/israel standards. don't
be surprised if everything and everyone is so mediocre. if you're lucky, you
might end up working on some cool niche specific stuff and gain expertize
within that niche. usually it's gambling, adult entertainment, finances. some
companies develop shady stuff like adware, what could be also interesting,
from technical / professional perspective

speaking of life on an island. if you're into water sports or just love the
beaches, you're set. lots of fun guaranteed. otherwise, living on an island
could get boring after novelty fades away

though taxes might be lower or in caymans no taxes at all, COL is usually
pretty high. everything has to be brought from somewhere else and
transportation is not free, obviously. due to limited space, limited supply
and high demand, housing could be pretty expensive and scarce

is it worth a go? absolutely! maybe you might end up liking it and stay there
long term. a good friend, a fellow programmer, actually one of core MySQL
developers, who was MySQL employee #3 and sticked around through both rounds
of acquisition still happily lives in cyprus and wouldn't change it for the
world

definitely an interesting life experience. could be professionally and
monetary rewarding, as well. if you're entrepreneurial, more power to you!
extraordinary places attract extraordinary people (for both, good and bad), so
your network will become bigger and more diverse

give it a go and don't look back! such an opportunity doesn't arise on a daily
basis. grab it!

------
JacobAldridge
Happy to connect you with a colleague of mine (non-programmers both) based
there if you'd like. My email is in my profile.

------
tmaly
I do not. I have been to other islands, and I have to say island life is
relaxing. If I had the chance to work on an island, I would probably take it.

